# Lazy yak or Carlton draught?



## stuartf (18/8/16)

Went to my local pub last night for a midweek parma, choice of beers is limited but they had fat yak & lazy yak on tap so thought I'd give the lazy a go. Maybe they used the wrong tap but to my tastebuds this stuff is just rebadged carlton draught. Anyone able to tell me if the guy behind the bar cant read or is it just not a good beer?


----------



## btrots87 (18/8/16)

I'd agree that it is a pretty average beer (I much prefer the original Fat Yak), but it never tasted anything like Carlton Draught to me. Possibly wrong tap but I don't think you missed out on much either way.


----------



## Lethaldog (18/8/16)

I don't mind lazy yak( stubbies never had it on tap) think it may have been the wrong tap [emoji106]


----------



## Fraser's BRB (18/8/16)

stuartf said:


> Went to my local pub last night for a midweek parma, choice of beers is limited but they had fat yak & lazy yak on tap so thought I'd give the lazy a go. Maybe they used the wrong tap but to my tastebuds this stuff is just rebadged carlton draught. Anyone able to tell me if the guy behind the bar cant read or is it just not a good beer?


I found Lazy Yak to be a terrible beer, but nothing like Carlton Draught.


----------



## stuartf (18/8/16)

Guess I'll have to pay more attention next time i go to the pub


----------



## manticle (18/8/16)

I think carlton draught is better but yes there is a similarity


----------



## DU99 (18/8/16)

_Lazy Yak_ is an easy going Australian Pale Ale. The flavour of citrus and light passionfruit comes from the Citra and Nelson Sauvin Hops added late to the kettle.nothing like Carlton Draught..Wrong Tap/KEG


----------



## Yob (18/8/16)

What was wrong with the water? Out of those options I might prefer drinking out of the toilet maybe?...


----------



## manticle (18/8/16)

DU99 said:


> _Lazy Yak_ is an easy going Australian Pale Ale. The flavour of citrus and light passionfruit comes from the Citra and Nelson Sauvin Hops added late to the kettle.nothing like Carlton Draught..Wrong Tap/KEG


Tastes like water carlton sneezed at. No hint of citra.

Maybe when super, super fresh there might be a smidgeon of the tangerine it sat next to in grade 4.

That was the marketing crap you quoted rather than a personal review wasn't it?


----------



## eldertaco (19/8/16)

I had the lazy in a can when it first came out, tasted like Carlton draught to me too. Feels like they've killed the Yak name. Then again Yak by name yak by nature?


----------



## mash head (19/8/16)

Both brewed by the company.


----------



## GalBrew (19/8/16)

Lazy Yak does not taste like Carlton Draught.


----------



## stuartf (19/8/16)

Definitely no hint of citra or Nelson sauvin in that pint


----------



## manticle (19/8/16)

GalBrew said:


> Lazy Yak does not taste like Carlton Draught.


Maybe not side by side but on a boring scale they are well matched


----------



## spog (19/8/16)

Popped into the local Licka land today and they had Lazy Yak 10 can packs on sale for $19.00,yep grabbed one,yep wish I hadn't.
Very bland indeed.
Up shot being the empties are in the 10 cent refund pile for more beer/ brewing ingredients.
A win kind of...


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (19/8/16)

Yob said:


> What was wrong with the water? Out of those options I might prefer drinking out of the toilet maybe?...


Mmmm warm VB :icon_drool2:


----------



## Yob (19/8/16)

I think I had one last time I was at an airport...

offended and saddened on so many levels with sudden realization I'd hit Master Beer Snob Nerd Level 24


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (19/8/16)

Nah mate I used to think that VB was shite way back when there were only marginally less shite beers to choose from or Coopers.


----------



## Yob (19/8/16)

Life went.... cascade D/Pale >VB > Carlton D > LC > Coopers > Homebrew > _the world_

Im fucked now.. Level 24..


----------



## yankinoz (22/8/16)

Yob said:


> Life went.... cascade D/Pale >VB > Carlton D > LC > Coopers > Homebrew > _the world_
> 
> Im fucked now.. Level 24..


Sir, my fervent hope for the sake of your beer-drinking soul is that when you type >, you do not mean "greater than."


----------



## Yob (22/8/16)

Where > = moved to


----------



## GalBrew (22/8/16)

manticle said:


> Maybe not side by side but on a boring scale they are well matched


Sure, like most CUB products.


----------



## Brewsta (5/10/16)

i reckon it's to do with being spoiled by better beers and having refined taste buds…half your luck for those who think that a Lazy Yak is shit beer, i only wish i was able to brew like you.

But for an extract brewer a Lazy Yak is a nice easy session drinking pale ale on a hot day, leagues ahead of carlton draught! doesn't even compare….yes a fat yak has more flavour, but hard to drink a dozen of them. maybe it depends on what climate you live in?


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (5/10/16)

Disagree. You can still dry hop the shit out of an extract brew and end up with some sort of flavour! Life is too short to drink crap beer.


----------



## DU99 (6/10/16)

Now there's Wild Yak..another tasteless beer,suppose to be Melba and Galaxy hops provide an enticing sweet tropical fruit aroma complemented by citrus notes..


----------



## ctagz (6/10/16)

wait... arent we all boycotting CUB products while strike is on?


----------



## mofox1 (6/10/16)

Wait, you mean I've been boycotting all this time and didn't know about it... does that still count?

Although tbh I've been boycotting pretty much everyone recently. Last purchase in recent months was a 4 pines Hefe that left much ( oh so much) to be desired. I might as well just go half half with some apple juice and vinegar.


----------



## damoninja (6/10/16)

Yeah TBH I had the lazy yak and thought it was more like drinking a crowny, Not for me. 

I'm not one a fan of carlton draught either

Buuut I tried the carlton draught un-assturised a while back and tell you what it's actually not bad... without a doubt different product to the assturised version 


I'm not convinced it's just not pasteurised, surely they have to add ass essence to the assurised one to get it just so assy


----------



## damoninja (7/10/16)

ScottyDoesntKnow said:


> Disagree. You can still dry hop the shit out of an extract brew and end up with some sort of flavour! Life is too short to drink crap beer.


You _can _end up with a good beer.


----------



## Bruer (7/10/16)

DU99 said:


> Now there's Wild Yak..another tasteless beer,suppose to be Melba and Galaxy hops provide an enticing sweet tropical fruit aroma complemented by citrus notes..


I think they just show a picture of hops to Wild Yak and the other Yak beers in the hope that it will help them have a hop aroma and flavours. Not my choice of beer, but better than CD I guess (if I was forced)


----------



## Yob (7/10/16)

I can't believe this is a real topic here worthy of discussion 

I'll drink my own pissed in bathwater over CUB products... Any of them


----------



## DU99 (7/10/16)

Should be SAB Miller.that who owns and controls them


----------



## fletcher (7/10/16)

i just saw recently that there is a carlton pale ale now. apparently hopped with amarillo and cascade. hahaha right.


----------



## n87 (7/10/16)

Had a Fat Yak 'Original' the other day... It may not be back to its full glory, but a gazillion times better than what it had become.
I quite enjoyed it. Wouldn't pay for it at full price tho... that might just be the brewer in me...


----------



## Brewsta (7/10/16)

i wonder if we are all drinking the same stuff???

because there is no way in hell the carlton draught we get where i live, has any hint of Citra or NS hops in it , just dirty old remnants of POR that have been sitting on the brewery floor for about 10 years!

but the Lazy Yak is full of both Citra & NS, especially when on tap.

Maybe we are getting different brews under licsense through other breweries or something? or maybe old stock???

because i'm gobsmacked that anyone would rate a CD higher than a LY???

So much so that if you asked for a carton of CD here, they would say, "hang on, we might have one out the back near the skip bin, been there a while but?, do you still want it???, we'll give you $5 bucks if you take it!"


----------



## Cheers! (7/10/16)

Different strokes different folks, me myself I find all megaswill boring but if I'm at the pub I'll go CD or Bundy and water in a 7oz with lotsa ice.


----------



## Cerveja (8/10/16)

DU99 said:


> Now there's Wild Yak..another tasteless beer,suppose to be Melba and Galaxy hops provide an enticing sweet tropical fruit aroma complemented by citrus notes..


They're just trying to get on the "Pacific Ale" juggernaut. Try it side by side with a SWPA and you could make a very strong case for false advertising.

Just like the Fat and Lazy this Yak is boring, tasteless rubbish that probably has less than 1 gram of Galaxy per batch. Label will sell tons of it tho.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (25/10/16)

Tried a Yak Pacific Ale this afternoon in Bundaberg. Woeful! .. Buttery diacetyl taste with no redeeming characteristics...


----------



## bevan (25/10/16)

Had a Lazy Yak on tap the other night, I also thought that it tasted like Carlton draught! Thought that they must have hooked up the wrong keg.


----------



## damoninja (25/10/16)

Cerveja said:


> They're just trying to get on the "Pacific Ale" juggernaut. Try it side by side with a SWPA and you could make a very strong case for false advertising.
> 
> Just like the Fat and Lazy this Yak is boring, tasteless rubbish that probably has less than 1 gram of Galaxy per batch. Label will sell tons of it tho.


https://www.brewsnews.com.au/2016/07/breaking-thunder-road-wins-pacific-ale-case/


----------



## manticle (26/10/16)

Two boring beers* had a boring argument.

Conclusion was expected but quite boring.

*beers = breweries with boring, similarly named beers.


----------

